# Beginner species?



## lisalombs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all, new to this forum. I made an account because I have a few questions about transitioning into keeping hots. 

My history is briefly with hognose snakes and then I kept blood/short tail pythons for 3-4 years. I recently moved across the country and sold off the collection to someone who had real plans for them. It's just so empty in the living room without a nice display and I argued with myself over getting a nice looking blood or exploring the venomous option. I really like the albino monocled cobras. I know, cobras are the last snake you'd recommend as a starter, but I feel like most people make that recommendation with the assumption the snake will be handled. My plans are for a large, zoo-like enclosure (although he'll have to grow into it) where all cleaning and feeding would be done with the aid of a trap box, I have no interest in handling it for any reason. 


Just looking for some advice from people with experience. If it were going to happen it wouldn't happen until after winter, since that's the first time I'm able to get back to IL and bring back my equipment.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.

It is generally 'the done thing' to have a purpose built hot-room, even if you live in a country where it is not a requirement to have one. I dont need to go into detail regarding how horrific it could be if a cobra escaped in your living room... 

Aside from that, there really is not a 'beginner' venomous snake. Either you can handle a fully loaded hot, or you cant. However, a cobra really is NOT the best first option as they get rather big, they are extremely pissy and have very serious venom. I think they are beautiful, but personally I wouldn't keep them, as I am not confident with much in the way of terrestrial venomous snakes personally. 

It is not possible to own a venomous snake, and never have to handle it (with the aid of hooks etc). 

Have you ever handled a cobra? If not, I would suggest giving this a go... you may discover very quickly that you are in too deep. Do you really feel that hognoses and blood pythons have given you enough experience to handle, pin and tube a cobra if you needed to inject him due to having an RI, or remove an eyecap? 

Think very carefully indeed regarding the level of experience you require here - visit some hot keepers or undertake a course, do loads of reading, and go from there : victory:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

II would listen to Chrondo13, she's very correct. She helped me start my research on B. Schlegelii's along with coldestblood. Do months of research before hand if you can, will benefit loads for you.

On another note, welcome to the forums.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Aside from that, there really is not a 'beginner' venomous snake. Either you can handle a fully loaded hot, or you cant.


 
That is the soundest and most sensible answer I have seen on these threads about hot's for beginners.


----------



## lisalombs (Sep 20, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Have you ever handled a cobra?


No. xD I've had a little experience with some rattlers on hooks, but not cobras. I've been watching youtube vids all night at they ARE rather quick... I also read something on another forum that said cobras were "goal to aim for" in keeping hots, which is slightly concerning. I knew they weren't the standard first choice but I didn't know they were the endgame. 

I am pretty comfortable with at least pinning a snake though I've never had to tube one myself. I know I'll have to handle whatever species I pick eventually I just meant I'd like to keep it at a minimum. What about something like a hognose viper? I didn't know these cute little guys existed, but it doesn't look like there's very much info on them.


----------



## lisalombs (Sep 20, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> Do months of research before hand if you can, will benefit loads for you.
> 
> On another note, welcome to the forums.


Thanks for the welcome! :3 

I have at least five months to do as much research as I can, so no worries there.


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2: I don't keep dwa yet but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Logi72 said:


> lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2: I don't keep dwa yet but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


_Porthidium nasutum_


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Tim Hallam said:


> _Porthidium nasutum_


I don't mean that as a beginner species I might add ,there's no such thing.


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

And you hand on heart think she meant that snake? Highly doubt it


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Logi72 said:


> And you hand on heart think she meant that snake? Highly doubt it


What, exactly, would lead you to believe she didn't mean that snake?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Logi72 said:


> And you hand on heart think she meant that snake? Highly doubt it


Have you considered your knowledge of snakes less than you though?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Logi72 said:


> lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2: I don't keep dwa yet but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


Berk.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Logi72 said:


> lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2: I don't keep dwa yet but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


She's been nothing but polite and modest. 

Try and do the same.

If everyone wasn't so quick to jump down throats this section might be good again.


----------



## lisalombs (Sep 20, 2012)

The snake I meant was Porthidium lansbergii, it must exist because someone is selling a clutch of them labeled as "Rozei's Hognose Vipers". They look so mean but it's so endearing, one of the few forum posts I found where someone kept them mentioned they were more calm and relatively easy to keep.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lisalombs said:


> No. xD I've had a little experience with some rattlers on hooks, but not cobras. I've been watching youtube vids all night at they ARE rather quick... I also read something on another forum that said cobras were "goal to aim for" in keeping hots, which is slightly concerning. I knew they weren't the standard first choice but I didn't know they were the endgame.
> 
> I am pretty comfortable with at least pinning a snake though I've never had to tube one myself. I know I'll have to handle whatever species I pick eventually I just meant I'd like to keep it at a minimum. What about something like a hognose viper? I didn't know these cute little guys existed, but it doesn't look like there's very much info on them.


Sounds like a good place to start hun, its so vitally important to get the type of snake that you personally feel confident with. Some people would think that arboreal vipers are trickier to keep than terrestrials, but I just 'get' arboreal snakes - therefore they were the obvious choice for me (and they are where my interest lies - which helps!) : victory:

A _Porthidium sp._ is still a serious snake (of course), but a smaller viper would be a better place to start than a big cobra! They are also STUNNING :mf_dribble:

Spend some time practicing basic techniques such as hooking, pinning, tubing, boxing etc with a non-lethal snake, then undertake a course or spend some time with a hot keeper and you'll soon decide on the perfect first hot for yourself! 



Logi72 said:


> lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2: I don't keep dwa yet but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


This has been a sensible thread up untill this point. Your obvious lack of education and your attitude is most unwelcome. 




lisalombs said:


> The snake I meant was Porthidium lansbergii, it must exist because someone is selling a clutch of them labeled as "Rozei's Hognose Vipers". They look so mean but it's so endearing, one of the few forum posts I found where someone kept them mentioned they were more calm and relatively easy to keep.


Absolutely stunning animals, (relatively) predictable as far as hots go, and a great place to start - if your interest lies in vipers as well as elapids. Do lots of reading and when your ready - go for it!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Sounds like a good place to start hun, its so vitally important to get the type of snake that you personally feel confident with. Some people would think that arboreal vipers are trickier to keep than terrestrials, but I just 'get' arboreal snakes - therefore they were the obvious choice for me (and they are where my interest lies - which helps!) : victory:
> 
> A _Porthidium sp._ is still a serious snake (of course), but a smaller viper would be a better place to start than a big cobra! They are also STUNNING :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


This is why i really enjoy your posts!! Always helpful and polite and full of helpful knowledge!

Their are lots of other members whos posts i love reading also but ive always found you very helpful and informative to newer members and also those with zilch knowledge and experience (like me!!)


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Logi72 said:


> lol hognose viper...found a new species of snake have you?:whistling2:* I don't keep dwa yet* but pretty obvious you need to research more and get hands on experience


 
Best keep it that way then skip ;-)


----------



## invertbreeder (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't have a DWA yet but some of the more vicious water snakes and rat snakes make for good hooking and tubing practice and theres always rear fanged
species like fwc and mangroves that arent dwa but wouldnt something like a dusky be a better 1st hot than a cobra, especially a monocled seeing how these are extremely venomous even by cobra standards


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I personally think no one should buy any Boiga for practice with venomous. 

They are slow to strike and give plenty of warning but above all they stress easily and hate interaction. 

Non feeding Boiga are no fun : victory:


----------



## invertbreeder (Oct 13, 2011)

What i meant by suggesting Boiga wasn't hooking or tubing practice by any means but being bitten by a boiga might give a sense of consequence to being bitten, anyways i probably know far less on the subject of venomous than most of you since i've only had minimal experience with this side of snake keeping, tbh i usually just stick to what i know constrictors and inverts :2thumb:

obviously a rat snake would be a better candidate for tubing practice though, but are FWCs good in this aspect?


----------



## Crotalinae (Sep 25, 2012)

invertbreeder said:


> Don't have a DWA yet but some of the more vicious water snakes and rat snakes make for good hooking and tubing practice and theres always rear fanged
> species like fwc and mangroves that arent dwa but wouldnt something like a dusky be a better 1st hot than a cobra, especially a monocled seeing how these are extremely venomous even by cobra standards


By dusky I presume you mean one of the Sistrurus (Pygmy rattlers)? 

Not really, just because they're smaller doesn't mean they're a good starting point. A lot of the time they are far more fighty, than their bigger cousins. They tend to like to shoot off the hook, and in general very twitchy.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

There are loads of starter venomous snakes. All of them suitable, yet none of them suitable. It just depends on the keeper. Keep what you want and what you desire. You'll soon find out if your not comfortable with a species of find yourself out of your depth. If you feel you have to be advised exactly what it is you want to keep from forum members, then you ain't ready yet. Rub shoulders with other keepers and become familiar with how it all works. You'll soon discover what you want to keep.


----------



## nets (Apr 3, 2012)

When I first started with hots at my old job it was gaboon vipers as for cobras different kettle of snake when you open the viv I don't think there is any word to just fully describe it although always found the Egyptian worst than the kings or cape although the simease were bad.


----------



## Tom Halvorsen (Jul 13, 2008)

Totally agree with "southwest vipers", keep in mind that everyone who has received a bite from a venomous snake has one thing in common; they came too close. 

There are many ways and means of avoiding getting too close (common sense will go a long way), regardless of species, so really, keep whichever species you like and feel comfortable to keep yourself.

I have kept venomous snakes and other venomous animals for years and never had a bad experience - the solution is easy; stay out of reach


----------

